# 3rd DVRs in 3 weeks, and # 4 is on it's way



## Chris2unt (Jun 6, 2006)

Suddenly, after 1 year of no problems, I got a black screen. Reboots, card resets, etc etc - notheing helpss. All programs stopped working all together, and Dish sent me a new DVR. It worked great. A few days later - same problem. Another few hours with customer support, and they sent another one. Now, a couple of days later - same thing again. No TV - just black screen. At ALL times I can get to the system menu, both the inputs show over 100% signal, the switch check is good, but yet no programs. So now I have to pay for a technician to come out, and he would probably tell me to get a new DVR yet again.
Any ideas?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Is the coax from the dish to the DVR properly grounded? I had similar problems (although not that close together) because there was no ground.


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

I am having the same problem with my 921-just had my first 921 replaced last week because it would not power up, now the replacement has only black screen. Can get to the menu also-I did notice it tried downloading the latest software but it would never take. After countless reboots, they are sending a tech out tomorrow at no charge. They waived the 29.95 fee without saying anything to me. I would ask them to waive the fee since you have had so many problems with the receiver in such a short period of time.

Good Luck
Craig


----------



## Chris2unt (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies!
So instead of sending me a 4th unit (which would have been a waste of time), I've had 2 technicians around. Teh 1st one re-made all the connectors, replaced the LNB (whatever) on the dish, and he finally said: "all that's left to do is to pray over it.." In any event - still no joy. The second technician left in a state of confusion. 
In the meantime I ran a new earth wire. I can get the system menu. I have a pefect signal on both inputs. But no guide and no picture. For a short-term fix, I remove the channel inputs, rerun the switch check (to force it to fail), then I plug in the cables again, rerun the check, and then I have TV. The guide is out of wack, but I can navigate the channels. I don't dare hit "pause" or record. After a couple of hours it all just freezes up again.
Right now I have the green power light flashing - any idea what that means?


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

Green light flashing means the receiver is downloading new software.....


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

craig8868 said:


> Green light flashing means the receiver is downloading new software.....


Or that it has detected an error. Hopefully its new software downloading.


----------

